# A zombie apocalypse guide for parents



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice!! Can I get a copy on Amazon??


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else has seen them, but academy carries Browning knives that are for the zombie apocalypse. Thought it was funny. Even had explanation on the back of package. )









Hope the picture uploaded correctly.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I was in a gun store in Colorado Springs, saw that they had guns and other things marked for zombies. they said they were feeding the fad.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You can even buy zombie apocalypse Airsoft guns & kits for kids. Lime green covered guns shooting 6mm plastic BB's. How has the the fad reached children? Who is sitting down with their 5-9 year old and saying "hey, let's watch Dawn of the Dead so you are a better prepared for when the dead rise".


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

There is even a company marketing "Zombie Blaster" ammo. LOL


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> You can even buy zombie apocalypse Airsoft guns & kits for kids. Lime green covered guns shooting 6mm plastic BB's. How has the the fad reached children? Who is sitting down with their 5-9 year old and saying "hey, let's watch Dawn of the Dead so you are a better prepared for when the dead rise".


Funny enough, my very first memory in life is watching the original Dawn of the Dead when I was about 2 1/2-3 years old. I am still terrified of zombies to this day. 

My own kids have seen just about every zombie movie on the planet. Even my little one can tell you ya gotta shoot them in the head. LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Funny enough, my very first memory in life is watching the original Dawn of the Dead when I was about 2 1/2-3 years old. I am still terrified of zombies to this day.


Yikes! I watched it (without parental consent) when I was about 10 and felt like I was going to be scarred for life. I don't think I slept at all for a week and had to have our family dog sleep in my room for months.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*FACEPALM*
walks away slowly from thread...


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure all of those products are intended to be a joke. I don't know if anyone is seriously prepping for zombies. I'm terrified of them, but at the same time I DO realize that they don't exist.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

valannb22 said:


> I'm pretty sure all of those products are intended to be a joke. I don't know if anyone is seriously prepping for zombies. I'm terrified of them, but at the same time I DO realize that they don't exist.


Around our house we say "zombie apocalypse instead of TSHTF. It's just more fun.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

Zombies do exist they are better known as Liberals!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Zombies do exist they are better known as Liberals!


Not true. Zombies are searching for "BRAINS!". No liberals care about brains. 



> I don't know if anyone is seriously prepping for zombies.


Actually I think there are a lot of people prepping for zombies. There are a couple huge forums for zombie preppers and tons of available products and books. Even some gov't agencies have sponsored some zombie preparedness events and publications. I believe the thinking is that zombie prepping is very similar to any survival based prepping, so prep away.

I am not sure why the industry settled on lime green. I guess zombies don't recognize colors so camo is not necessary. And then if the dead do rise and start the take over, zombie preppers can walk around with green handled machetes saying "Oh it's never gonna happen huh?". Then look all smug while chopping off heads.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, I made the mistake of shopping on the 1st of the month. Here is your future Zombie hoard.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Around our house we say "zombie apocalypse instead of TSHTF. It's just more fun.


Prepping for the Zombie Apocalypse was a great way for me to prep without scaring my kids to death when they were younger. Like TSRWivey says, it is a fun way to say TSHTF.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sure saying Zombie Apocalypse probably ups the interest for kids/teens. If it helps get people interested then go for it


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Prepping for the Zombie Apocalypse was a great way for me to prep without scaring my kids to death when they were younger. Like TSRWivey says, it is a fun way to say TSHTF.


That's great!!! I thought I was the only one to do that . I promised my kid that on day one of the pock-e-lips I'll drive her to school so we can pick off zombies on the way .


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Almost every knife company is making a zombie product. Check out Kabar. They make army knives.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

Not true. Zombies are searching for "BRAINS!". No liberals care about brains. 

You got me there Sentry!


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

My family looks at it this way, if we're ready for the dead to rise and start attacking people then we're pretty much ready for anything else that could happen.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

The book... Why 'daddy'? What's the hidden message in that? Kind of ticks me off.... Wouldn't mama and daddy be on the same page? I mean, why not sorry had to shoot the neighbor?? Or something. That is crazy! Belittling men as well, like men aren't smart enough to be prepared.

I'm probably reading into this too much.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

The zombie phenomenon has interesting sociological significance. Why is it that we as a culture more and more view our fellow man as other, as zombies, as unjust aggressors in our lives? Personally I think its because the boundaries of the rule of law have been so markedly transgressed: encroachment from government, lack of mutual respect and consideration, a dwindling faith and absence of a sense of human dignity, etc. etc. Good fences make good neighbors, they say.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

I think it's just fun and you might be reading too much into it.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Preppers beware their after your preps


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like to chase my 3 year old around as a zombie. I groan and shuffle around after her and she loves it. She screans "daddy sombie" the z is hard still! And runs away. Of course my wife hates it but too bad. Don't marry a moron!!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> I like to chase my 3 year old around as a zombie. I groan and shuffle around after her and she loves it. She screans "daddy sombie" the z is hard still! And runs away. Of course my wife hates it but too bad. Don't marry a moron!!


Love it. Maybe you should buy the wife something to make up for being a moron. Something like these. Girls do love shoes.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mojo4 said:


> I like to chase my 3 year old around as a zombie. I groan and shuffle around after her and she loves it. She screans "daddy sombie" the z is hard still! And runs away. Of course my wife hates it but too bad. Don't marry a moron!!


yeah... Cuz you were looking at her [ b]brains[/b] when you met... :lolsmash:

the true cause of zombification... cut-off shorts and push-up bras! :2thumb: :congrat:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

DJgang said:


> The book... Why 'daddy'? What's the hidden message in that? Kind of ticks me off.... Wouldn't mama and daddy be on the same page? I mean, why not sorry had to shoot the neighbor?? Or something. That is crazy! Belittling men as well, like men aren't smart enough to be prepared.
> 
> I'm probably reading into this too much.


maybe just a little bit...

because if it was the other way around it would be:

*Daddy, why did you shoot Mommy in the head?*
Helping your child understand the importance of shutting the Hell up during the G-D Super Bowl!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

You know, if zombies rise and you're properly prepared you can get a lot of free energy 24x7. No need for wind or solar systems.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Theriot said:


> Love it. Maybe you should buy the wife something to make up for being a moron. Something like these. Girls do love shoes.


The top ones are cute! The bottom ones, not so much


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> I'm pretty sure all of those products are intended to be a joke. I don't know if anyone is seriously prepping for zombies. I'm terrified of them, but at the same time I DO realize that they don't exist.


Santa clause doesn't exist either, but that doesn't mean I don't have some gosse loads put away JUST IN CASE


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kenny78 said:


> Santa clause doesn't exist either, but that doesn't mean I don't have some gosse loads put away JUST IN CASE


What the he!! do you mean santa doesn't exist??? No wonder Christmas sucks since I moved out of my parents basement.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

It just adds some humor to a bleak topic. It's fun and takes my mind off the uprise of the vampires in November.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Two great things that go great together!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate damn zombie threads.
I hate zombies.
Where's my #&%E&*%$ 12 Gage?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

The whole zombie thing is a just a way to keep us from noticing the vampire invasion. The whole west Nile virus is from the vampires. Just look at how fast this virus is spreading across the US. The goverment knows that's why they started the homeland sercurity and the large ammo order recently purchased. The hollow point are so the can put small amounts of wood in the tips to insure true death.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Kenny78 said:


> Santa clause doesn't exist either, but that doesn't mean I don't have some gosse loads put away JUST IN CASE


So if Santa did exist does this mean you would shoot him?  I bet you're on the naughty list! Of coarse coal in your stocking isn't a bad thing for a prepper!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Santa is real. He hasn't been around because twenty-six when I was twelve he was put on the no fly list and has been watched because he is considered a possible threat by Homeland Sercurity. This is the story my mother told me as to why Santa never came back. She even had evidence.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> I'm pretty sure all of those products are intended to be a joke. I don't know if anyone is seriously prepping for zombies. I'm terrified of them, but at the same time I DO realize that they don't exist.


Of course they don't exist... YET.

Years ago I read an article about bioweapons the Russians had developed. One would turn people into mindless, violent "zombies" ( for lack of a better word ). I've been trying to find the article again, ( because people don't believe me ), but I have had no luck. Oh well... think I'll watch Zombieland again. I need to get a copy of 28 Days Later.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Gosh Old Saint Nick is everywhere,I just left a hot debate about the old pagan,now here he is again.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> Of course they don't exist... YET.
> 
> Years ago I read an article about bioweapons the Russians had developed. One would turn people into mindless, violent "zombies" ( for lack of a better word ). I've been trying to find the article again, ( because people don't believe me ), but I have had no luck. Oh well... think I'll watch Zombieland again. I need to get a copy of 28 Days Later.


I have read and seen the pics of our own troops killing and out of control experiment. The papers that went with the photo was titled Squirrel Apocalypse. Here the photo off our troops after the thing escaped and was put down. Several men lost their lives that day. What other kind of things is the goverment is cooking up?


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

Magus said:


> I hate damn zombie threads.
> I hate zombies.
> Where's my #&%E&*%$ 12 Gage?


Magus hates zombie threads but starts more of them than anyone else LOL
I spot a closet zombie fan...


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kenny78 said:


> Magus hates zombie threads but starts more of them than anyone else LOL
> I spot a closet zombie fan...


I gotta agree here. When florida face eater struck I bet 100 bucks magus made another klingon death mallet. Just in case.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey zan
I think I read an article on hear about the African nodding disease.
Here is the wiki link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nodding_disease

It's called the nodding zombie disease.


----------

